
Atomist.com – Development Automation - steilpass
https://www.atomist.com/
======
steilpass
> A new company emerged from stealth today, aimed at helping developers better
> automate the work they’re doing. Called Atomist, it’s designed to help
> developers automatically create source code repositories and then automate
> the deployment of their code in a way that helps ensure quality while
> maintaining the velocity of rapid changes.

[https://venturebeat.com/2017/11/15/atomist-launches-to-
help-...](https://venturebeat.com/2017/11/15/atomist-launches-to-help-devs-
automate-repository-creation-and-code-deployment/)

